# Single Trail Raum Nordhannover



## BMHans (15. Mai 2006)

wer möchte, kann sich uns im nordhannöverschen Raum anschließen. Wir biken unregelmäßig in den Trails rund um Burgwedel, Burgdorf, Isernhagen & Co.

Leistungsmäßig: eher mittel. Der Spaß am Fahren steht im Vordergrund, weniger die Zeit, in der km gefahren werden. Ø-Speed: ca. 28km/h.


----------



## pirxer (16. Mai 2006)

> Leistungsmäßig: eher mittel. Der Spaß am Fahren steht im Vordergrund, weniger die Zeit, in der km gefahren werden. Ø-Speed: ca. 28km/h.



Als ehemaliger Burgwedeler eine gute Idee an der ich mich beteiligen könnte,
aber Leistungsmäßig mittel bei dem Ø-Speed  
Selbst wenn meine Kondition wirklich gut wäre, schaffe ich das nicht 
Schade, wäre mal nett gewesen zu sehen was dort so ist.

Gruß

pirxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Mai 2006)

Fährst Du mit dem Rennrad die Trail ?????
Echt tolle Speed ! Oder lasche Trails?


----------



## BMHans (17. Mai 2006)

@pirxer: Lass Dich nicht von der Speed abschrecken  Ich warte jetzt noch auf mein neues Canyon, dann melde ich mich mal.

@Downhillfaller: Es liegt an den laschen Trails. Hier gibts einige Passagen, auf denen es dann auch mit >40km/h abgeht. Ich fahre deshalb häufig auch mit Semi-Slicks.


----------



## pirxer (17. Mai 2006)

@BMHans: nach meinem Wissen gibt´s neben Asphalt und Feldwegen dort viel Sand; aber auch schon auf gutem Untergrund >40km/h
Im Downhill gern, in der Wagerechten nur wenn es gilt einen Köter nicht! zu ermorden...


----------



## BMHans (17. Mai 2006)

ach komm, das muss auch mal sein ;-)


----------



## pirxer (17. Mai 2006)

Den Hund anknurren und in die Kehle beißen? Fuselt immer so, hat aber schon zum Erfolg geführt...


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (18. Mai 2006)

BMHans schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hier gibts einige Passagen, auf denen es dann auch mit >40km/h abgeht. Ich fahre deshalb häufig auch mit Semi-Slicks.



 Das könnte dann ja die "Tiefe Trift" in Isernhagen sein.


----------



## Monday (18. Mai 2006)

" Tiefe Trifft" oder der alte Langenhagener Müllberg.


----------



## BMHans (19. Mai 2006)

nett ist auch die Asphalt-Strecke zwischen der Goßburgwedeler Feldmark und Kleinburgwedel.


----------



## pirxer (20. Mai 2006)

Aber war da nicht die Rede von Trails? Die Autobahnen hab ich hier im Süden von Hannover auch. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Wikipedia: Trail ist die amerikanische Bezeichnung für eine Herdenweg, der beim Viehtrieb von Rindern genutzt wird.
Daraus ergibt sich für mich ein unbefestigter (und da wir hier keine großen Herden haben) kleiner Weg.
...und den Kronsberg runter rauschen macht wegen der "Länge" auf Dauer nicht anhaltend Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMHans (20. Mai 2006)

pirxer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber war da nicht die Rede von Trails? Die Autobahnen hab ich hier im Süden von Hannover auch. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


sehr richtig. Nein, es gibt hier auch schöne Trails. Wenn man von Burgwedel/Isernhagen aus gen Osten fährt sind da einige Wälder mit Mooren, die nette Trails beherbergen. Gibt sogar ein paar Bäche, die überquert werden müssen!


----------



## Monday (20. Mai 2006)

Naja, für eine schnelle Feierabend Runde reicht´s Für eine ordentliche Tour nicht.

Mir würde es besser gefallen, wenn der Deister gleich hinter dem Awbsee liegen würde


----------



## BMHans (20. Mai 2006)

Ja, klar. Aber mit mehreren ist halt selbst die Feierabendrunde netter. 
Ansonsten bietet sich das Sauerland oder der Harz an.


----------



## twaney (23. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> " Tiefe Trifft" oder der alte Langenhagener Müllberg.



Hallo,

ich wusste garnicht, dass noch andere Biker auf dem Müllberg unterwegs sind! (Hab noch nie welche gesehen).
Ich bin da eigentlich recht häufig mit Freunden.

Da sind zwar nen Paar nette Wege runter, aber eben nicht so wirklich viele.

Also, wenn ihr noch coole Tipps in der Region Isernhagen, Langehagen habt, schreibt. (Was meint ihr mit "Tiefe Trifft"? Und: wo ist das?)


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (23. Mai 2006)

twaney schrieb:
			
		

> ...(Was meint ihr mit "Tiefe Trifft"? Und: wo ist das?)




Hai twaney,

die "Tiefe Trift"   ist eine Straße in Isernhagen FB. (Nichts besonderes) Auf dieser "Passage" geht es dann mit >40 km/h ab . 

Aus diesem Grund fahre ich dort nie wieder mit einem Skateboard runter   

Gruß, Dr. Ritzel


----------



## twaney (24. Mai 2006)

OK, danke für die Antwort. Scheint ja nicht so besonders zu sein, ich glaub dort bin ich auch schon mal runtergefahrt (bin mir nicht ganz sicher).

Hab ihr vielleicht sonst noch nen paar Tipps für die Region?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roger Raffel (26. Mai 2006)

Der Lahberg hinter dem gleichnamigen Engenser Ortsteil. Zwei Hügel, mehrere Kurven, Singletrail. Insgesamt eher ein Cross- als ein Bike-Kurs, fürs Training aber gut geeignet.


----------



## pirxer (29. Mai 2006)

Es gab Zeiten da konnte man gut vom Springhorstsee über den Würmsee bis Fuhrberg und auf einem Parallelweg wieder zurück. War größtenteils Schotter (heute?). Bögen Richtung Bissendorf oder über das Schweizer-Haus (die abgebrannte Ruine, falls sie noch steht) nach Langenhagen können die Runde größer machen. Gibt es eigentlich noch die Fußgängerbrücke über die Autobahn?

Am Lahberg gibt´s verschiedene Möglichkeiten in fast alle Richtungen, wer will kann bis Celle oder mal wieder Fuhrberg fahren. Auch Ehlershausen, Burgdorf und weiteres ist möglich.

Das meiste geht gut mit einfach darauf los fahren. Bei ein bißchen Orientierungssinn geht´s in diesem "Großraum" auch ohne Karte...

Viel Spaß beim Erkunden...
...aber Vorsicht! Es können auch mal tiefe Sandwege dabei sein.


----------



## BMHans (29. Mai 2006)

Den Weg nach Fuhrberg gibts noch. Bin ihn im Winter ein Stück bei Schnee/Eis gefahren. Hat mordsspaß gemacht. Weiß aber nicht, wie weit der geht.

Die Fußgängerbrücke über die A7 gibts auch noch.


----------



## turnschuhträger (1. Juni 2006)

Kann noch die Kiesgruben bei Brelingen hinter Mellendorf empfehlen. Sollen laut Karte immerhin 100 Hm drin sein. Ist teilweise, durch den Sand, recht anschpruchsvoll dafür gibts aber ein paar lustige Abfahrten.


----------



## pirxer (1. Juni 2006)

Nun ja, wenn wir schon bis Brelingen kommen, über die "Berge" gibt´s glaube ich auch einen netten Weg....

@BMHans: wenn das der gleiche ist, den ich früher oft gefahren bin, dann geht der bis Fuhrberg - immer gerade aus. Parallel dazu gibt es ab ca. Würmsee auch noch je einen in Ost und West bis Fuhrberg. Auf der Kleinburgwedeler Seite muß da auch noch einer sein, nicht ganz so gerade, würde sich aber für einen Rundkurs anbieten. Die "Nordschleife" von Gbw!

@turnschuhträger: das mit der Kiesgrube hatte ich schon mal in Tunesien, rein und runter einfach toll, aber raus dann nur zu Fuß - wollten wir nicht fahren? Wer trägt mein Bike? Wie ist eigentlich der Eigentümer drauf? Oft machen die Schwierigkeiten, siehe Papenburg in Negenborn beim Baden im Sommer - ist zwar auch schon eine ganze Weile her, aber ich war da auch schon ewig nicht.

Haltet mal lieber die Daumen, daß am WE das Wetter endlich mal wieder mit spielt! Ich will mal wieder in den Harz. - Gut gehört hier nicht hin, ist deutlich südlich von Hannover...


----------



## cycle (5. Juni 2006)

Auch wenn mir der Schnitt von 28 km/h etwas Sorgen macht, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn ?


----------



## BMHans (6. Juni 2006)

Ach, reitet nicht alle auf dem Schnitt umher 

Wenns Wetter gut ist, ist nächstes Wochenende (10.06.) mal eine Tour angedacht. Wenns was konkretes gibt, schreib ich es hier rein. 

Bin aber auch für Vorschläge offen! Kenne nämlich noch lange nicht alle Strecken hier in der Gegend.


----------



## cycle (6. Juni 2006)

ich kenne leider nicht viele strecken.fahre eigendlich nur ab und an durch das burgdorfer holz. bei diesem sch... wetter auch viel zu selten. würde das aber gerne wieder ändern.


----------



## Roger Raffel (7. Juni 2006)

Sind Eure Ausfahrten crossradtauglich?


----------



## BMHans (7. Juni 2006)

Roger Raffel schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Eure Ausfahrten crossradtauglich?


klar, generell immer. Man hat hier aber immer wieder mal Asphalt- oder Sandwege. Solltest Deine Dämpferelemente möglicherweise sperren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roger Raffel (7. Juni 2006)

Dämpferelement??? ich rede von einem Crossrad für Crossrennen, also Querfeldeinrad. Hört sich aber so an, als ob eure Touren genau richtig für ein Crossrad wären...


----------



## Red Bulls (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
treibt sich vielleicht auch jemand aus der Wedemark hier rum? Burgwedel und Burgdorfer Raum ist mir für eine Feierabendrunde etwas zu weit


----------



## BMHans (9. Juni 2006)

Roger Raffel schrieb:
			
		

> Dämpferelement??? ich rede von einem Crossrad für Crossrennen, also Querfeldeinrad. Hört sich aber so an, als ob eure Touren genau richtig für ein Crossrad wären...


Habe nicht richtig gelesen. XC würd ichs hier bezeichnen, ja.

*Wer will: Samstag 10.06., 11:30 Uhr XC TOUR*


----------



## cycle (9. Juni 2006)

würde sehr gerne mitkommen.muß aber leider morgen arbeiten.sagt bescheid wenn ihr das nächste mal loszieht.


----------



## pirxer (11. Juni 2006)

Gut, wir können uns wohl darauf verständigen, daß der Schnitt nicht ganz so hoch sein muß wie angekändigt!
Schade, hatte gehofft für heute einen Vorschlag zu finden, da die eigentlich geplante Tour wegen Unfall eines Mitfahrers (Bauchplatscher gestern im Downhill, glücklicherweise ohne große Schänden an Mensch und Material) ausfällt.
Werde dann wohl doch heute Mittag in den für mich näheren Deiser gehen - in der Hoffnung, daß alle anderen beim Fußball oder der Formel 1 sind....


----------



## BMHans (11. Juni 2006)

*XC Tour II*
Nächster fixer Termin: *Sa., 24.06.2006, 11:30 Uhr*


----------



## pirxer (11. Juni 2006)

> Nächster fixer Termin: Sa., 24.06.2006, 11:30 Uhr



wo? und wohin?
Zur Zeit habe ich dann noch Zeit...


----------



## BMHans (11. Juni 2006)

pirxer schrieb:
			
		

> wo? und wohin?
> Zur Zeit habe ich dann noch Zeit...


Steht in dem Termin... Raum Burgwedel, ein bissl XC von allem. Wald, Schmadder, Sand, Asphalt. Treffpunkt entweder bei mir auf dem Parkplatz oder woanders, je nach Teilnehmerzahl.


----------



## pirxer (27. Juni 2006)

Nun haben wir die erste gemeinsame Runde geschafft!  
Leider waren wir nur zu dritt, würden uns aber jeder Zeit über weitere Mitfahrer freuen.

Mit pünktlichem Start ging es von Burgwedel über Kleinburgwedel, Wettmar durch den Wald nach Ehlershausen. Ein Schwenk nach Norden führte uns zum dortigen Segelflughafen, der leider nicht mit viel Flugverkehr dienen konnte  also auf und wieder nach Westen! Das Moor auf festen, manchmal sandigen Wegen umgehend im Bogen zurück nach Wettmar, um mit einem wirklich guten Eis der Sonne für ihre Ausdauer zu danken . Erfrischt ging es zum Ausgangsort zurück.
Gesamt waren wir ca. 2 Stunden unterwegs in denen wir ca. 35 km zurückgelegt haben. Als Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wurden 23 km/h ausgegeben.

Weitere Touren haben wir uns vorgenommen, es bleibt nur die Frage wann.
Ich darf die nächsten drei Samstage arbeiten, so daß nur ein Termin am späten Nachmittag oder Sonntag möglich währe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMHans (27. Juni 2006)

pirxer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun haben wir die erste gemeinsame Runde geschafft!


Ich war dabei!  

Die Tour war klasse. An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an Dich, pirxer, dass Du uns noch ein paar Streckentipps gegeben hast. 
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Werden nächsten Sonntag sehr sicher wieder auf die Piste, wenns nicht regnet. Also, wer dabei sein möchte - immer gern!

Kurze Eckdaten der Tour:
Fahrzeit: *1:32:30*
Dauer: *2:10:00*
Ø-km/h: *23,69 km/h*
max. km/h: *47,01 km/h*​
Also, bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## pirxer (4. Juli 2006)

Da wollen wir doch mal was für die Informartion der Öffentlichkeit tun:

Ja wir waren schon wieder unterwegs, die Zusammenfassung von Hannes abgeschrieben:
Datum: 02.07.06  / Uhrzeit: von 14:30 bis 17:06 (Dauer 2:36:00)
Länge: 42,14 km / Fahrzeit: 1:57:56
Ø-km/h: 21,00  / max. km/h: 36,00
Strecke: Gbw - Wettmar - Ehlershausen - Segelflugplatz - Wettmar - (fast) Fuhrberg - Gbw
Besonderheiten: Pause am Segelflughafen mit freiem Blick auf Starts und Landungen (wenn sie doch runter kommen würden...); bei 30,0°C habe wir es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen - das Eis durfte natürlich nicht fehlen
Teilnehmer: Hannes, Arne, Chris

Weitere Unternehmungen sind in Planung. So wird überlegt auch mal außerhalb des Revieres zu fahren. Harz und Deister sollten als Ziel möglich sein. Weitere Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen... traut euch, wir sind nett  !


----------



## Roger Raffel (25. August 2006)

Gibts die Nordosthannovertouren noch?


----------



## BMHans (25. August 2006)

Na klar gibts die Touren noch. Wir posten das hier nicht immer rein. Meistens Sonntags treffen wir uns auf eine Tour von 30-50km. Wenn jemand teilnehmen möchte, am Besten PN an mich.


----------



## Roger Raffel (2. November 2006)

Wie siehts momentan mit euren Touren aus? Am 22.10. war ich mal ne Stunde auf dem Lahbergrundkurs unterwegs.


----------



## pirxer (2. November 2006)

Ich wuerde ja auch gern mal wieder ohne weite Anfahrt, da ich mir letzten Samstag im Harz auf einer dann sehr kurzen Tour zur Strafe einen richtig nassen Hintern geholt habe!
Doch weit gefehlt. Vor Mitte Dezember leider keine Zeit.  
Allen die ins Feldt stechen: viel Spass, ich goenne es Euch, werde mich aber dann auch bei naechster Moeglichkeit wieder einklinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirxer (30. Januar 2007)

Hi Teilnehmer,

wie sieht es aus? Gut das Wetter läßt noch nicht die Motivaton aufkommen und bis Mitte März sieht es bei mir auch schlecht aus  , aber danach würde ich schon gern wieder gemeinsam in´s Pedal treten  !
Wenn noch Interesse besteht, laßt doch mal ´ne Info rüber kommen.


----------



## BMHans (30. Januar 2007)

Joa, momentan ist es bei uns auch eher ruhig. War letzten Sonntag mal wieder unterwegs und habe die letzten Wochen auch noch die eine oder andere coole Strecke gefunden. Aber bei dem bescheidenen Wetter zur Zeit, macht das Biken auch nicht so richtig Laune.


----------



## pirxer (31. Januar 2007)

Schlammschlacht ist da das bessere Wort!
Und das wo ich so gerne mein Bike putze....
Demnächtst geht es erst mal ´ne wieder Woche nach Tunesien  -neue Grundkondition sammeln  .


----------



## BMHans (8. Februar 2007)

ich plane jedenfalls für den Sommer eine größere Tour in die Alpen (nicht unbedingt _über_ die Alpen aber dahin).
Wenn bei Die eine Harz-Tour ansteht --> unbedingt Mail an uns alle!


----------



## pirxer (8. Februar 2007)

Alpen ist zur Zeit das Reizwort. ZU einem Rüber können wir uns nocht nicht wirklich durchringen, aber hin geht´s auf jeden Fall. Wir suchen noch das wohin... (und auch die Entscheidung mit rüber).
Wenn der Harz ansteht und ich das mal vor morgens um 08:00 Uhr weiß gibt´s auf jeden Fall eine Info.... Ich würde mich freuen....

Bis dahin.


----------



## pirxer (30. März 2007)

Hi Teilnehmer,

biete Tour am Sonntag später Vormittag, Strecke noch nicht bekannt, länge könnte schon 40km haben (kürzer Möglich) zum gemütlichen Einrollen...

suche kurz entschlossene Mitfahrer im üblichen Revier

Gruß
pirxer


----------



## BMHans (30. März 2007)

pirxer schrieb:


> suche kurz entschlossene Mitfahrer im üblichen Revier


Bin dabei! Treffen bei uns auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## pirxer (30. März 2007)

um 11:00Uhr, oder einwände?

Weitere Mitfahrer erwünscht!


----------



## BMHans (30. März 2007)

pirxer schrieb:


> um 11:00Uhr, oder einwände?


Ja, zu früh 
13:30 Uhr. Dann kann Falk auch mitkommen.


----------



## pirxer (31. März 2007)

Da wird es für mich dann zu spät, da ich um 15:00  noch einen Termin habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMHans (28. Mai 2007)

Möchte diesen Thread noch einmal nach oben holen. Auch diese Saison gehts wieder weiter im Raum Nordhannover. Wer also noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht für den Raum Isernhagen, Burgwedel, Altwarmbüchen etc. kann sich gerne melden!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Mai 2007)

@BMHans: Moin, ich bin aus Nienhagen, könnte also schnell in Ehlershausen oder so sein. Konkret suche ich im Moment noch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit, aber ich schreib trotzdem mal, um das Angebot "warm zu halten". MfG, Samy


----------



## pirxer (6. Juni 2007)

Es soll hier keiner glauben, daß hier nur im Flachen gefahren wird.
Eine spontane Aktion in Revier wechseln führte am Sonntag in den Harz.
Schön, bei Wetter mit Dauernebel und entsprechender Luftfeuchtigkeit ein wahres Vergnügen mit Schlammschlacht. Aber immerhin haben wir dann doch über 40km über verschiedenste Wege gefahren und es war eine schöne Tour mit kleinen Sofortmaßnahmen für Schaltung, Überschlag und ein geplatztes Vorderrad....
Zusammengefasst: Radau Wasserfall - Kaiserweg - Götheweg - Torfhaus - Märchenweg (leider nicht Abgebogen, so daß eine Ecke B4/B242 rein mußte) - Rehenberger Graben - ? Graben - Sonnenberg - Clausthaler Flutgraben - Torfhaus - Direktissima zum Parkplatz Radau Wasserfall.
Oder gugst Du Karte:


----------



## Dennis2901 (10. November 2009)

Hallo,

noch Leute hier aus dem Raum Isernhagen, Burgwedel etc. die Lust haben Sonntags zwischen 3 und 4 Std. lockere Grundlagen mit dem MTB zu Rollen? Gerne auch am Kanal oder in der Eilenriede.

Ich wäre für eine frühe Startzeit zwischen 10.00 und 10.30 h zu haben.

Ciao


----------



## Sensor1 (4. Juni 2018)

HI gibt es noch jdm der rund um Isernhagen fährt?
Gruß


----------



## racingforlife (17. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

mich


----------

